# Mounting error

## avalo

Hey all 

    I'm really new to linux so please be patient!  I am trying to mount cdrom drive but keep getting errors:

mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

The commnad i used:    mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /dev/cdrom

where /dev/cdrom is a symbolic link pointing to /dev/hdc

Another thing is I don't have a /mnt folder in my /

The output from my fstab file is 

/dev/hde1        /boot   ext2    defaults                1 2

/dev/hde2        none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hde3        /       reiserfs        defaults                0 1

/dev/hde4        /home   reiserfs        defaults                0 0

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0

I'm running kernel 2.6.16

Any ideas?

----------

## oumpah-pah

The command you used is wrong. It should be:

```
mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
```

If /mnt/cdrom doesn't exist, create it with:

```
mkdir -p /mnt/cdrom
```

----------

## avalo

 *Quote:*   

> If /mnt/cdrom doesn't exist, create it with:
> 
> Code:
> 
> mkdir -p /mnt/cdrom

 

I created a new folder /mnt/cdrom and also

 *Quote:*   

> he command you used is wrong. It should be:
> 
> Code:
> 
> mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

 

The command returns the same error:

 mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdrom,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

----------

## oumpah-pah

So what does

```
dmesg | tail -n20
```

give you (right after you issue the mount command)?

----------

## avalo

 *Quote:*   

> So what does
> 
> Code:
> 
> dmesg | tail -n20
> ...

 

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x50 { LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 64

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd9 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known.

----------

## oumpah-pah

OK, let's have a look at your kernel config. Please check if these options are set correctly:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y
> 
> CONFIG_JOLIET=y (not necessary, but might be useful)
> 
> CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y
> ...

 

----------

## chrismortimore

 *avalo wrote:*   

> hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> 
> hdc: command error: error=0x50 { LastFailedSense=0x05 }
> 
> ide: failed opcode was: unknown
> ...

 Is the disk scratched?  And does the drive actually work (like can you boot from it OK)?

----------

## avalo

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y
> 
> CONFIG_JOLIET=y (not necessary, but might be useful)
> 
> CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y
> ...

 

I checked the configurations above and they're all as in   =y

As for

 *Quote:*   

> ls the disk scratched? And does the drive actually work (like can you boot from it OK)?

 

I had no problem installing gentoo using my cdrom ... and I did try using different medium to no avail ... this is weird ...

----------

## chrismortimore

Has the CD your using ever worked?  From the errors you posted it seems that the data isn't being read correctly.  This could be a broken CD drive, a cheap/broken IDE cable, a scratched disc, or a badly made filesystem on the CD.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

avalo,

That wouldn't be an audio CD would it? 

You don't mount them, since they have no filesystem.

CD Player applications use raw device access to control the drive to play the CD.

Note that a CD full of *.mp3s and the like is a data CD.

----------

## avalo

 *Quote:*   

> Has the CD your using ever worked? From the errors you posted it seems that the data isn't being read correctly. This could be a broken CD drive, a cheap/broken IDE cable, a scratched disc, or a badly made filesystem on the CD.

 

The Cd works, I've tried on a different computer as for the CD drive, I checked its integrity by inserting the gentoo boot cd and it seems to load fine.  

 *Quote:*   

> avalo,
> 
> That wouldn't be an audio CD would it?
> 
> You don't mount them, since they have no filesystem.
> ...

 

I tried both, an audio and a data cd, the data cd is just a gentoo universal cd but still couldn't see it after using the command:

mount -t iso9660 -r /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

----------

## avalo

Ok i did the command 

mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom

and that seems to work the gentoo cd but if I do 

mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom 

then it wouldn't work ....  /dev/cdrom is a symbolic link that points to /dev/hdc also I hope this doesn't sound too idiotic but how would i read audio cd ... ?

Thanks for everyone's help!!!!!

----------

## chrismortimore

 *avalo wrote:*   

> I hope this doesn't sound too idiotic but how would i read audio cd ... ?

 Depends what you want to do with it.  Cdparanoia will copy it, there are various programs for playing it (amarok, xmms to name but a few)

----------

